# Amazing Performance Coming Near Me in May (Classical)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://cincinnatisymphony.org/conce...cso-season/trifonov-plays-beethovens-emperor/


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> http://cincinnatisymphony.org/conce...cso-season/trifonov-plays-beethovens-emperor/


Interesting programming. I wonder why the Emporer Concerto is placed right in the middle of those other works?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

OP. we have a thread for this kind of announcements .

Cool concerts in the future?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

A good looking concert indeed!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

DaveM said:


> Interesting programming. I wonder why the Emporer Concerto is placed right in the middle of those other works?


Groan! Make that the Emperor Concerto. The Emporer Concerto was his first attempt and never published.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> OP. we have a thread for this kind of announcements .
> 
> Cool concerts in the future?


You're right, I should oblige.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Groan! Make that the Emperor Concerto. The Emporer Concerto was his first attempt and never published.


I first thought it was the Emp. Sonata! lol.


----------

